# Looking for new ideas for venison...



## jdjacobson

Can anybody give me any new recipes to try for deer meat? I've already done jerky, sausage, chili, and stew. Is there anything different any of you do with your venison?


----------



## Danimal

Don't forget the grill!!

I always age the venison for a few days before I complete the butchering. That always helps to tenderize the meat.

My favorite is still grilled backstraps. I marinate the BS overnight and using low charcol heat w/ hardwood chips for smoke, I grill them until they are medium-rare to medium. They will melt in your mouth.

My typical marinade uses the following:
Yoshida's gourmet sauce
wine
garlic
parsley
Montreal steak seasoning
chopped sweet onion
pepper
thyme
oregano
olive oil


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Fahitas, tacos, country style steak and meatloaf are some of my other favorites...


----------



## NDTracer

Our favorite is probably just a roast soaked in beef boulion and slow cooked. Juicy and very tasty. Basic but great along with burgers


----------



## MossyMO

My wife's Uncle introduced us to this Hor'dourves recipe and we think it's awesome, easy and worth sharing......

We have used both venison meat sticks and ring sausage. Ring sausage seems to be best. Cook up your ring sausage and cut into bite size pieces. Put the meat in the crock-pot, mix enough liquid to cover them like you would Lil Smokies in BBQ sauce. The liquid is simply 2 parts peach jelly to 1 part mustard. I know this sounds odd at first, but it is a must try. From what I can tell, 1 out of 20 people don't care for it, the rest are hooked !!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact

VENISON TIPS AND TOAST!!!


----------



## Field Hunter

One back strap roast about 8" long. Coat with Kosher salt, course ground black pepper and mashed garlic...Fry in olive oil on high heat.....just brown on all sides.....take pan and roast straight into pre-heated oven at 500 degrees for 13 minutes. (medium rare.) Take roast out and let it rest for 10 minutes. While roast is resting take drippings from pan and deglaze with red wine.....add small amount of Beef Bullion and water....reduce to 1/2....add 6 teaspoons butter and a little corn starch to thicken. Slice roast 1/2 inch thick and serve with sauce over the top.

You'll never cut your backstraps into steaks again after you try this one.


----------



## Gun Owner

Venison makes a fantastic Stroganoff...

It also works very well in a fondue pot full of hot peanut oil.


----------



## Norm70

I dunno if you want to grind any up, but i like to grind some up, along with jalepenos, onions, and add some cajun seasoning, then mix with some beef and make one heck of a good burger on the grill.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Grill it:

Buy Montreal Steak Seasoning and use the marinade on the bottle.

or

Garlic powder and soy sauce....marinate over nite and grill

or

Italian dressing.....marinate over nite and grill

Grill meat until medium rare or meduim....excellent!!!!

Make burger out of the meat.....I and about 1/3 pork to my mixture....great for anything!!!.....burgers, hotdishes, spagehitti, lasana, chilli, meat loaf, etc.....


----------



## Norm70

Marinate steaks in honey dijon vinigarette also works well.

If you have excess roast throw a roast in the crock pot 
Add envelope of french onion soup, can of cream of mushroom soup and a can of coke(only coke dosen't work as well with knockoff brands). Put on high until it looks done.(4-5 Hrs)
I know sounds simple but it the best way to prepare other than grilling.
This also works with other beef roasts.


----------



## Hollywood

Venison Nachos-
Brown ground venison & add Taco seasoning as directed on package.
Spoon meat mixture over nacho shells, add shredded cheddar and microwave til cheese is melted thru.
Serve with sour cream, scallions, diced tomato, black olives, taco sauce or whatever else you like.

Cube some backstrap into 1" pieces.
wrap 1/2 a piece of bacon around each piece & secure with a toothpick.
sprinkle with rosemary + fresh ground pepper then broil til it looks good.


----------



## BigDDL

my absolute favorite is canned venison for the following reasons
1. it will stay good for over a year
2. you can freeze the meat and can it anytime within six months (or so) before it gets freezer burned
3. the toughest meat will become fork tender...trim off fat and thick silverskin and that's all there is to it...no need to grind up all the tough cuts....I save a couple roasts, backstrap, and tenderloin and almost all the rest is canned
4. with the right recipie you never ever ever ever have to worry about "wild game flavor" In fact you can't even tell it's venison..tastes more like roast beef..
5. After canning prep time for a meal is about ten minutes..serve by itself or over noodles, rice, in a stew, etc.
6. You don't have to can just the meat..throw in some carrots, onions, diced potatos, rutabaga, etc. and you have a canned stew ready for supper or the lunch box
7. With a few modifications to the recipe you can can pheasant, chicken, etc. I still haven't tried duck or goose but that will change this year..I also plan to try a barbecue flavor....


----------



## b_grover

My Mom's never fail venison recipe has lasted 25+years. 
Brown 2-3 lbs venison steak or roast cut into cubes or strips. Add to crock pot with 2 14 oz. cans of tomatoes, 1 can of water, and 1 satchel (put 2 Tbsp pickling spice in a coffee filter and tie off or knot, add to crock pot). Cook on low for 5-6 hours, remove satchel. Cook on High for 1 hour. Serve over potatoes or rice.
I add some chili's to the mix before it starts cooking, but the general idea is the same.

G


----------



## lvmylabs

Every thought about making flavored brats, or Polish Sausages. They are great on the grill with a cold one in you hand. :beer: I also grind one entire deer up and mix it at a 3:1 ratio with beef (usually gives you just enough fat to cook with). I don't add the seasonings until right before I cook the meat, but like Norm70 said it makes some great burgers on the grill just add what you like. You can also use the ground meat for a number of different dishes. If you know how to cut out the roasts then I highly suggest cutting out a couple. Easy meal when you don't have time to cook, just throw it in the Crock pot with onions carrots and potatoes and let it cook the afternoon (low heat) while you are at work. Dinner is ready to go when you get home. You can also cook a roast then shread it and add your favorite BBQ Sauce heat it up and you have a great BBQ sandwhich.


----------



## bigpaws

lvmylabs,

I never thought of brats! I personal don't like the gamey taste. What's your reccomendation to minimize the gamey flavor?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Bigpaws....

To cut gamey flavor......add pork or beef to the mix. Then what ever seasoning you like. I have used 3:1 venison to pork ratio. I know people who use a 2:1 ratio. It cuts down the gaminess (sp?) alot.


----------



## bigpaws

Chuck,

Thanks for the tip! I'm gonna have to try that this season! Are you ready?


----------



## Gohon

In a large Pyrex Baking Dish take potatoes that have been peeled and sliced about a quarter inch thick and spread out in bottom of dish. On top of this place half inch boned strips of venison. salt and pepper to taste. Then pour 3-4 cans of campbells mushroom soup over this and spread evenly. Cover with tinfoil and place in oven heated to 350 degrees for about 40 minutes. You end up with potatoes, meat, and gravy in one dish and now all you need is a vegetable and biscuits.


----------



## bigpaws

mmm..sounds tasty! I'm hungry!


----------



## buckseye

you can cure and smoke hindquarters sorta like ham..... my fave is rotisserie whole deer or just a few hindquarters and invite a bunch of friends over..... another is fawndu, just trim all white colored stuff off so its pure meat then cut in bite size chunks next deep fat fry the chunks then dip in your own homemade concoction of a dip


----------



## lvmylabs

Bigpaws.

We add pork to the both the brats and the polish sausage to cut what little gamey taste there is as Chuck has already told you. We brown them on the grill, then simmer them in beer a mixture of beer and onions. Top them off with some of my mother's homemade Sauerkraut and a little mustard and you are set.


----------



## bigpaws

lvmylabs,

That sounds soooo tasty! I love sauerkraut. I'm gonna have my husband make this! I've already cut-n-pasted your preparation instruction for fall grub!

buckeye,

Wow! This sounds yummy too! Woo-hoo! I'm stoked! Usually we give the venison to our local church or friends.


----------



## DuckerIL

I make pastrami with most of the roasts. Couldn't be easier, I order the seasoning from a sausage supply house out of New York...... simply mix it up the seasoning and water, soak the roast a couple of days in the frig depending on thickness, pull it out, dry it off and put in a cool oven 180-200 degree.......delicious.


----------



## lvmylabs

DuckerIL

Could you shoot me an e-mail on where you get your seasonings? That sounds really good, and I bet it would make great sandwhiches in the field.

[email protected]

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Chuck Smith

Smoking it is another great way......Just use what every brine you want and smoke.

A friend of mine that is all he does is smoke his venison.....great for sandwiches, or just tear off a piece and eat!

I can't wait til fall.....my supply is running out!


----------



## jp

maybe alot of work but well worth the effort:
cut your steak into 1" chunks
roll in flour and fry until golden brown. DO NOT OVER COOK
wrap ea piece of meat in a slice of bacon secured with a tooth pick
fry this in your pan until bacon is done.

This is fantastic. I do this with Duck also..................


----------



## jp

take a venison steak and use a meat tenderizer to get it down to about 1/4" thick.

roll in flour with salt and pepper, or whatever to your taste......

place the pounded steaks in a fry pan with a little hot oil. Flipping only once. Cook until you like it done. Usually getting a nice crisp golden coating.............

You will be able to cut this with a fork, if it lasts that long.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigpaws

DuckerIL,

Send me a PM with the company details for seasonings! :lol:

I'm adding goumet spices to my product line.

:beer:


----------



## DuckerIL

e-mail/pm sent.


----------



## bigpaws

DuckerIL,

I did not receive the PM.........


----------



## R y a n

woodpecker said:


> I take a 6-8" piece of backstrap, marinade overnight in McCormicks southwest marinade. Then I take a fillet knife and cut a pocket into backstrap. I stuff it with cream cheese and then wrap in bacon. Put in tinfoil and slowcook on the grill. Pretty tasty! I've also stuffed with crab meat and I am sure there are alot of other ways to change things up. :beer:


WOW THAT sounds soooo good! :beer:

Ryan


----------



## bigpaws

woodpecker,
That does sound yummy! How long a slow cook? Are we talking hours? 
:beer:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigpaws

woodpecker,

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

take a venison roast, one jar of pepperocinni peppers with the juice put both in the crockpot and let er cook till the meat can be pulled apart with a fork. serve like hot beef sandwiches with an attitude. it is by far the best and easiest way i have found.


----------



## venisonslayer

I won't go into great detail on these, but here we go.....

Venison fajitas: Take a ham or any part of the meat. Cut into half inch thick strips anywhere from 3-6 inches in length. Make sure you cut against the grain. Sprinkle with Mckormicks Season All, and Lowry's garlic salt. Or marinade for a couple of hours in "Mojo" sauce (can be found in taco, southwestern area in grocery stores), brown in a skillet and add toppings.

Backstrap Heaven: Rub honey dijon, or plain honey mustard, all over backstrap heavily. Cut fresh garlic cloves, and either put in backstrap with injector, or small cuts into meat. Marinade overnight. Wrap with bacon all around backstrap, securing w/ toothpicks. You can either place in oven or on grill with indirect heat. Can also rub brown sugar onto bacon prior to cooking. Cut into1/2 -1 inch thick medallions.


----------



## MossyMO

venisonslayer
I made your Backstrap Heaven with the brown sugar on the bacon for supper tonight, WOW - That is good stuff; we definitely will be making it again!!! 
Thanks for posting the mouth watering recipe. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner

The past few years we have been doing two things with our Deer.

1st is the best cuts of meat (usually the backstraps and hams) we cut into 1/2" to 3/4" cubes. When we decide we want a meal of these we take them out of the freezer and after thawing them they are drained and then rinsed and drained again. Then the cubes are placed in a bowl and soaked in a can of Beer for an hour and drained again. We then coat the cubes in Shore Lunch breading mixture with a little Lowry's Seasoned Salt added. Lastly they are pan fired in butter. These melt in your mouth and don't seem to have a gamey taste to them.

2nd is a Sausage Recipe I have been eating my entire life. This was my grandparents recipe if I remember right.

Deer & Pork Sausage 
(for 100 Lbs. of Sausage, ie 50 Lbs of Deer, 50 Lbs of Pork))

½ lean Deer & ½ fatty Pork
1 lb. curing salt
2 cups brown sugar
1/4 cup pepper
2 bags Old Plantation sausage seasoning.

Blend (liquefy) the following
6 large onions
1 onion of garlic (whole bulb)

add the seasonings to the liquid onion / garlic mixture. Pour over the meat (that has been cut in strips) and mix in thoroughly. Grind TWICE COARSE, stuff in casings and smoke.

This recipe is for 100 lbs of meat (50 lbs of deer 50 lbs of pork). For lesser amounts reduce amount of seasonings accordingly. For the past several years we have not been stuffing this sausage into casings, but rather packaging it in burger form. MY family much prefers this to ring sausage as it can be used for many more things. Pattied out with Pancakes or Eggs makes a great breakfast. This seasoned sausage burger also makes great Chili. Just tonight my wife made a huge roaster full of Hobo Stew (bronwed sausage burger put into a roaster with sliced potatos, carrots, peas and just before done cooking covered with shredded cheese) using this seasoned burger for supper and it was great. This sausage burger also makes great hotdishes.

I have a 4 year old grandson and a 6 year old granddaughter. They both just love easting venison in either of these ways, and in fact usually eat till they almost bust.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy

I like taking chunks of deer meat (any part really works but the more tender cuts the better) and making shish kabobs.

I put the following on in this order:

Venison (1 inch cube)
slice of sweet banana pepper from my garden
one cocktail shrimp

Then repeat until the stick is full. I usually make 4 kabobs for my wife and I.

She makes some kind of sauce using garlic, butter, oil, and some other things. Sorry I don't have the details but you could use anything really. I brush this sauce on while I grill them. When they appear done we eat them.


----------

